# Can I install FreeBSD in Bay trail platform?



## eopu2000 (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a problem with installing FreeBSD in Bay trail (E3845), it freezes when we reboot it, makes it unusable. Your help will be really appreciated.


----------



## bsdkeith (Sep 16, 2014)

I used to have to turn ACPI off with one of my machines, give it a go, or one of the other boot parameters.


----------



## mmediouni (Feb 9, 2015)

Weird, it works well here after enabling CSM (Intel NUC).


----------



## diizzy (Feb 15, 2015)

This thread is pretty old and there were some issues earlier, most of them has already been resolved in 10.1 but you can always try -HEAD if it doesn't work.
ftp://ftp.uk.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/ISO-IMAGES/11.0/
//Danne


----------



## _CiPHER_ (Mar 14, 2015)

I have several Bay Trail systems running FreeBSD 10.1. It may be a BIOS-issue; try updating that or play with BIOS settings. I found some BIOS' have settings that cause FreeBSD not to boot.


----------

